# Bermuda Lawn Burning or Fungus?



## Flyersdude (Jul 16, 2020)

Green Barkyard 7/2


http://imgur.com/jXl1Ib0


Spotty Back Yard 7/15


http://imgur.com/2eF0GOf

 (scroll down)

FRONT brown forming 7/18


http://imgur.com/yg7xA7Z


Updated Back Photos from 7/18


http://imgur.com/TeQPok1


Close up of dry area's 7/18


http://imgur.com/em7E2FL


JUST MOWED LOW. Updated photos of issue 7/19 https://imgur.com/a/hcynMjg

Any idea what's going on with my backyard of Bermuda grass? As you can see it was nice on 7/2 up until 7/13 and then all these little brown patches formed. (Texas). The first two photos are from Monday and the others from last night. It wasn't there this past weekend that I noticed.

It's about 1.5yr established grass and I water twice a week 30 minutes in 10 minute intervals to let it soak in. For the most part it's been very green and I cut it low with a real mower

I just put some nitrogen down in a small spot to see if that would bring it back but I'm wondering if it might be fungus. We have a good local company that treats the lawns on a schedule. Wondering what might been put down after 7/2 that would have caused this and starting to think its burn. 
Applied 6/24 by company


http://imgur.com/60POM2g


It has been hardcore hot here without clouds in the sky in the 95 to 100 the last 10 days and the back gets a lot of sun

Could it be Spring Disease, Dollar spot or heat?
I watered with the hose the last two nights to see what happens

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
UPDATE: 7/27: My Lawn company came out and one guy said it was heat stress but I got them to put a fungicide down on 7/22. I cut my lawn on 7/25 low and then it rained all weekend. This is what it looks like today


http://imgur.com/JC0LKiR

It looks like it might be filling in but I can't tell if its just the rain that helped or fungicide. When walking the yard this morning, I saw a bunch of pockets of what looks like spider webs. Photos within. Any suggestions?


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

In my experience, fungus is rarely a problem with bermuda. could be a combo of many issues. I would say the soil is compacted, and, or water distribution. Bermuda goes dormant from drought in a pretty strange pattern. I see this on my neighbors grass on both sides of me quite often. The area immediately around the spots that look burnt look pretty dry and wispy to me.


----------



## Staygald (Jul 8, 2020)

Have you previously applied a preventative fungicide and what time of day do you water?

If soil compaction is an issue, I would loosen it up a bit and fill those areas with peat moss. It has worked wonders for my stressed areas.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Flyersdude That looks like it could be fungal, caused by insects, or possibly caused by critters of some kind. Have you seen a bunch of moths in the yard, or animals in the late evening or early morning? If no critters, then try a soapy water test by pouring some soapy water on a small area where you see distress and see what kind and how many insects surface. Otherwise, try to get some pictures of the transition areas where green and brown meet as that will typically show if it could be fungal.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Spammage said:


> @Flyersdude That looks like it could be fungal, caused by insects, or possibly caused by critters of some kind. Have you seen a bunch of moths in the yard, or animals in the late evening or early morning? If no critters, then try a soapy water test by pouring some soapy water on a small area where you see distress and see what kind and how many insects surface. Otherwise, try to get some pictures of the transition areas where green and brown meet as that will typically show if it could be fungal.


I agree with @Spammage it kinda looks like insect damage to me. Are you using any type of pesticide with regularity? You said you put out some nitrogen recently...is your spreader well calibrated or does it lose/leak material through the discharge flap? If so, could be nitrogen burn. What product did you use? Also, you said you are using a reel mower but I see scalp marks from a rotary. Any chance your mower could be leaking gas?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That 5th picture definitely looks like sod webworm damage like @Spammage suggested. The digging mark is probably a critter looking for worms.


----------



## Flyersdude (Jul 16, 2020)

So we had it aerated in the Spring and its been look great up until this.


Could it be spring dead spots?

I have not seen any moths in the yard or critters in the yard.

The nitrogen I put down was GreenTRX and that was just by hand lightly on some of the stressed parts I saw. Soaked those area with a hose as well and watering them heavily this week.

Here are some updated photos of the back. On the front I am also starting to see patches here or there.

I use a reel mower despite the rotary marks. I went over it with the rotary after a cut to pick up the clippings and dropped it a little too low on a few passes. Just wanted to suck things up

No pesticide recently

The 5th picture was me pulling out some of the dead grass

FRONT brown forming 7/18


http://imgur.com/yg7xA7Z


Updated Back Photos from today 7/18


http://imgur.com/TeQPok1


Close up of dry area's 7/18


http://imgur.com/em7E2FL




lucas287 said:


> In my experience, fungus is rarely a problem with bermuda. could be a combo of many issues. I would say the soil is compacted, and, or water distribution. Bermuda goes dormant from drought in a pretty strange pattern. I see this on my neighbors grass on both sides of me quite often. The area immediately around the spots that look burnt look pretty dry and wispy to me.





Staygald said:


> Have you previously applied a preventative fungicide and what time of day do you water?
> 
> If soil compaction is an issue, I would loosen it up a bit and fill those areas with peat moss. It has worked wonders for my stressed areas.





Spammage said:


> @Flyersdude That looks like it could be fungal, caused by insects, or possibly caused by critters of some kind. Have you seen a bunch of moths in the yard, or animals in the late evening or early morning? If no critters, then try a soapy water test by pouring some soapy water on a small area where you see distress and see what kind and how many insects surface. Otherwise, try to get some pictures of the transition areas where green and brown meet as that will typically show if it could be fungal.





Philly_Gunner said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @Flyersdude That looks like it could be fungal, caused by insects, or possibly caused by critters of some kind. Have you seen a bunch of moths in the yard, or animals in the late evening or early morning? If no critters, then try a soapy water test by pouring some soapy water on a small area where you see distress and see what kind and how many insects surface. Otherwise, try to get some pictures of the transition areas where green and brown meet as that will typically show if it could be fungal.
> ...





Redtwin said:


> That 5th picture definitely looks like sod webworm damage like @Spammage suggested. The digging mark is probably a critter looking for worms.


----------



## Flyersdude (Jul 16, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> That 5th picture definitely looks like sod webworm damage like @Spammage suggested. The digging mark is probably a critter looking for worms.


I rigged it out so it wasnt an animal digging. Wonder if I sprayed down some Triazicide I could test to see what happens
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Spectracide-Triazicide-For-Lawns-and-Landscapes-32-fl-oz-Concentrate-Insect-Killer/4736723?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-lwn-_-google-_-pla-_-241-_-outdoorpesticide-_-4736723-_-0&placeholder=null&gclid=Cj0KCQjwu8r4BRCzARIsAA21i_AVL6NxGexepFncrQhP9o435GrSSHymRmbRkyFKQNKT0_jWeCAUpeEaAlNxEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Flyersdude (Jul 16, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> That 5th picture definitely looks like sod webworm damage like @Spammage suggested. The digging mark is probably a critter looking for worms.


I've poured some soapy water in a 1x1 brown square but no bugs came out after about 20 minutes


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I have something similar in mine the last couple of weeks, but I assumed it was from heat and lack of water as I've been concentrating so hard on my back yard reno that I let watering the front get away from me.

But my suggestion was going to be, have you stuck a screwdriver down in those spots? I remember posts on here of similar things and underneath the brown spots were rocks or just plain harder, worse soil that was causing stress to the grass in those areas.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

@Flyersdude Ive been dealing with the identical rusty brown spots in areas of my Bermuda. It has me scratching my head too. I've stopped applying anything in early June, and spot treatments of Image have been elsewhere and haven't had any negative effects.

I think I found the culprit however. Clumps of grass clippings! I have had a lot of clippings build up in areas after cutting. I think that is causing my brown spots! In the past few weeks I've double-cut my thick zones and bagged clippings a little too... no more spots!


----------



## Flyersdude (Jul 16, 2020)

Updated Photos from today after a low mow to show issue better. I am getting some spots on the front yard now as well. I wonder if it is a fungus or Nitrogen Burn. How long after application does it take for burn to show up?



http://imgur.com/hcynMjg




Buster said:


> Also, you said you are using a reel mower but I see scalp marks from a rotary. Any chance your mower could be leaking gas?
> Re: Bermuda Lawn Burning or Fungus?Quote Spammage
> by Spammage » Thu Jul 16, 2020 10:52 am
> 
> @Flyersdude That looks like it could be fungal, caused by insects, or possibly caused by critters of some kind. Have you seen a bunch of moths in the yard, or animals in the late evening or early morning? If no critters, then try a soapy water test by pouring some soapy water on a small area where you see distress and see what kind and how many insects surface. Otherwise, try to get some pictures of the transition areas where green and brown meet as that





Chocolate Lab said:


> I have something similar in mine the last couple of weeks, but I assumed it was from heat and lack of water as I've been concentrating so hard on my back yard reno that I let watering the front get away from me.
> 
> But my suggestion was going to be, have you stuck a screwdriver down in those spots? I remember posts on here of similar things and underneath the brown spots were rocks or just plain harder, worse soil that was causing stress to the grass in those areas.


----------



## Flyersdude (Jul 16, 2020)

My lawn guys put down about
26-5-12
7.6 lbs around 6-9-20
Broadscast Spreader rate4 4/1000.
That was around 11:30 a.m. Would it really take a month to show the burn?

What can I do to get rid of the burn if that's what it is? I seem to be showing some spots in the front now.



Philly_Gunner said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @Flyersdude That looks like it could be fungal, caused by insects, or possibly caused by critters of some kind. Have you seen a bunch of moths in the yard, or animals in the late evening or early morning? If no critters, then try a soapy water test by pouring some soapy water on a small area where you see distress and see what kind and how many insects surface. Otherwise, try to get some pictures of the transition areas where green and brown meet as that will typically show if it could be fungal.
> ...


----------



## macdawgg (Jun 16, 2020)

I've got the same issue but not as bad and it's in my front. I suspect it's a fungus because I've seen these little mushrooms pop up. I've sprayed with Bayer advanced fungus control today so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Flyersdude (Jul 16, 2020)

macdawgg said:


> I've got the same issue but not as bad and it's in my front. I suspect it's a fungus because I've seen these little mushrooms pop up. I've sprayed with Bayer advanced fungus control today so we'll see what happens.


I'm not seeing any mushrooms but maybe I'll spray with a fungicide just to double-check. Any general ones you recommend that won't brown the grass more?

I'm starting to see some spots in the front so I'm hoping I didn't spread it somehow whatever it is but it also could be burned from whatever the lawn guy sprayed for weeds or nitrogen. Could also just be the damn heat.

I'm thinking I potentially have brown patch disease the more I look at things online.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Flyersdude said:


> I'm thinking I potentially have brown patch disease the more I look at things online.


Not a chance with our temps/weather. Dollar spot is a possibility, but even that would surprise me. If you want to apply a fungicide, a foliar app would be the best. Otherwise, Scott's DiseaseX is granular azoxystrobin (not great for dollar spot) or you can find a RTU spray like Bayer with Propiconazole as the active ingredient. I would also put down a good insecticide dose just to be sure that isn't the cause.


----------



## macdawgg (Jun 16, 2020)

Spammage said:


> Flyersdude said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking I potentially have brown patch disease the more I look at things online.
> ...


Yes try Bayer I put some down yesterday and I'm seeing results already.


----------



## Flyersdude (Jul 16, 2020)

macdawgg said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Flyersdude said:
> ...


My lawn guy came out and said it wasnt fungus but just dry as hell conditions due to weather and they also put down a weed/insecticide. He said it should green up in a week or so and they will monitor. We get wet weather the next week here so Ill update with results.


----------



## Flyersdude (Jul 16, 2020)

UPDATE: 7/27: My Lawn company came out and one guy said it was heat stress but I got them to put a fungicide down on 7/22. I cut my lawn on 7/25 low and then it rained all weekend. This is what it looks like today


http://imgur.com/JC0LKiR

It looks like it might be filling in but I can't tell if its just the rain that helped or fungicide. When walking the yard this morning, I saw a bunch of pockets of what looks like spider webs. Photos within. Any suggestions?



Buster said:


> @Flyersdude Ive been dealing with the identical rusty brown spots in areas of my Bermuda. It has me scratching my head too. I've stopped applying anything in early June, and spot treatments of Image have been elsewhere and haven't had any negative effects.
> 
> I think I found the culprit however. Clumps of grass clippings! I have had a lot of clippings build up in areas after cutting. I think that is causing my brown spots! In the past few weeks I've double-cut my thick zones and bagged clippings a little too... no more spots!





macdawgg said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Flyersdude said:
> ...





Spammage said:


> Flyersdude said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking I potentially have brown patch disease the more I look at things online.
> ...


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Spiders webs seems like fungus to me.
https://www.syngentacropprotection.com/assets/assetlibrary/syngenta_diseaseid_guide.pdf


----------

